# Healing scratched nose scars on a show cat



## rebalsi (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi

I have a kitten who is about 15 weeks. I am looking to show her. Unfortunately 2 weeks ago, my adult queen swiped her on the nose abs scratched her in 2 places on her nose drawing blood. The scratches scanned over and healed fine with no infections or problems. However, there is still a visible mark from where the scab was. The marks are only slight but she has black skin and pale grey fur so they show a bit. I am hoping to show this kitten so am desperately trying to heal the marks. 

So, does anyone have any tips on how to help the scars heal- are there any holistic medicines/creams that would help? I had read about light laser treatment but that seems a bit ott. 

Have any of you ever had a show cat get scratched and did the scratches eventually heal without a mark? 

I would have thought this sort of experience isn't that uncommon especially with kittens in multi cat households so I thought i'd ask on here for advice. Not sure if this is the right bit of the forums though.

Many thanks


----------

